# Prospect Megathread



## GFS

A | Ba-Bi | Bj-By | C | D | E | F | G | H | I | J | K | L | Ma-Mc | Me-My | N | O | P | Q-R | Sa-Sk | Sl-Sz | T | U-V | W | X-Z

*A*
W/C Miro Aaltonen
LW Leevi Aaltonen
RW Pontus Aberg
C Michael Abgrall
Andrew Abou-Assaly
C Ryan Abraham
C Mikhail Abramov
RW/C Vitalii Abramov
C Ruslan Abrosimov
C Nick Abruzzese
G Olivier Adam
W Tanner Adams
RD Calen Addison
F Nicolas Addy
RD David Aebischer
F Yegor Afanasyev
LW Alexander Agapov
C Daniel Agostino
Anthony Agostinelli
LW Filip Ahl
G Adam Åhman
LW Sebastian Aho [2]
LD Sebastian Aho
RD Beau Akey
C Artyom Akhmadullin
G Artur Akhtyamov
RD Kareem Al-Azeem
C Danil Alalykin
C Roni Alanko
C/LW Eric Alarie
F Arttu Alasiurua
G Gustaf Albihn
F Mason Alderson
LW Daniel Alexander Jencko
C Nikita Alexandrov
LW Yaroslav Alexeyev
LD Alexander Alexeyev
RW Sam Alfano
C Brennan Ali
LW Vladimir Alistrov
D Nolan Allan
D Frederic Allard
RD Cameron Allen
LD Nathan Allensen
C Dario Allenspach
RW Wade Allison
W Tim Almgren
RW Marcus Almquist
D Marek Alscher
G Daniel Altshuller
LW Ilya Altybarmakyan
F Andrei Altybarmakyan
C Michael Amadio
C Colby Ambrosio
F Seth Ambroz
F Rodion Amirov
LD Benjamin Amyot
RW Lucas Andersen
G Frederik Andersen
RW Joey Anderson
D Josh Anderson
RD Kent Anderson
C Jaret Anderson-Dolan
D Axel Andersson
C/LW Isac Andersson
D Kasper Andersson
C/LW Lias Andersson
RD Rasmus Andersson
F Yusaku Ando
LD Emil Andrae
G Cedrick Andree
C Dylan Andrews
G Pyotr Andreyanov
RW Sven Andrighetto
F Jonathan Ang
C/W Tyler Angle
D Karl Annbon
G Justus Annunen
F Ivan Anoshko
D Kristers Ansons
D Vadim Antipin
LD Viktor Antipin
W Danil Antropov
C Daniil Apalkov
G Ken Appleby
C Mason Appleton
D Remy Aquilon
RW Josh Archibald
C Francesco Arcuri
W Matthew Argentina
G Mantas Armalis
RW Joel Armia [2]
C/W Craig Armstrong
D Linus Arnesson
F Bill Arnold
C Liam Arnsby
G Chad Arsenault
RW Artyom Artyomov
LW Viktor Arvidsson
Sebastian Arvidsson
LD Cale Ashcroft
G Yaroslav Askarov [2]
RW Cameron Askew
D Oskar Asplund
C/LW Rasmus Asplund
LW Alexander Assadourian
LW Zach Aston-Reese
C Andreas Athanasiou
RD Ronnie Attard
RD Arvin Atwal
RW Nicolas Aube-Kubel
C Daniel Audette
F Luca Auer
G Sebastien Auger
G Trey Augustine
G Oliver Auyeung-Ashton
C Jon-Randall Avon

_Updated Dec 21, 2022_
a1


----------



## GFS

*Ba-Bi*
LW Matvei Babenko
RW Yegor Babenko
LD Gleb Babintsev
RW Semyon Babintsev
LW Karch Bachma
C Oscar Back
LD Mattias Backman
RW Robert Baco
RD Dominik Badina
C Alec Baer
LW Sven Baertschi [2]
LD Kevin Bahl
RC Casey Bailey
RW Josh Bailey [2] [3]
RW Justin Bailey
C Tyson Baillie
LW Arshdeep Bains
RW Patrick Bajkov
LD Jarrett Baker
F Vladimir Bakhtov
C Eskild Bakke Olsen
F Jozef Balaz
LW Rudolfs Balcers
F Drake Baldwin
LD Alexander Bales
C/W Mitchell Balmas
C Caedan Bankier
LD Phil Baltisberger
LW Carson Bantle
RW Nicholas Baptiste
D Jack Bar
RW Alexander Barabanov
D Artyom Barabosha
C Ivan Barbashev
F Maxim Barbashev
RW Riley Barber
LD Mark Barberio
D Samuel Barcik
C/W Zakhar Bardakov
F Adam Bares
G Dereck Baribeau
F Marcel Barinka
C Denver Barkley
C Aleksander Barkov [2] [3] [4]
F Logan Barlage
C Joshua Barnes
D Asher Barnett
C Evan Barratt
F Eli Barrett
C Alex Barre-Boulet
D Tyson Barrie [2]
RD Justin Barron
F Morgan Barron
LW Travis Barron
G Matiss Bars
G Patrik Bartosak
C Mathew Barzal [2] [3]
LW Andrew Basha
G Roman Basran
C/RW Nathan Bastian
C Raphael Bastille
D Luke Bateman
C Drake Batherson
LW Jacob Battaglia
F Samu Bau
D Tyrel Bauer
C Benjamin Baumgartner
RW Kyle Baun
D Gavin Bayreuther
LW Kyle Beach
LD Jake Bean
RD Ethan Bear
RW Alex Beaucage
LD Nicolas Beaudin
C Jean-Christophe Beaudin
C Cole Beaudoin
D Nathan Beaulieu
C Anthony Beauregard
C/LW Anthony Beauvillier
C Owen Beck
RW Taylor Beck
C Adam Beckman
F Connor Bedard [2] [3] [4]
G Jan Bednar
LW Kamil Bednarik
C John Beecher
G Alessio Beglieri
F Nathan Behm
LD Sean Behrens
D/W Alec Belanger
LW Parker Bell
F William Belle
C Jordy Bellerive
D Isaac Belliveau
LW/C Kieffer Bellows
C Emil Bemstrom
F Adam Benák
C/LW Matthew Beniers
RW Beau Bennett [2]
C Sam Bennett [2]
RD Michael Benning
LD Nate Benoit
D Simon Benoit
C Zachary Bensen
LW Tyler Benson
RW Harper Bentz
Martin Beránek
LW Brady Berard
F Brett Berard
F Michael Berchild [2]
G Mikhail Berdin
LD Alexei Bereglazov
C Cameron Berg
LW Brady Berger
D Justin Bergeron
C/RW Jonatan Berggren
Axel Bergkvist
D Victor Berglund
RD Filip Berglund
RD Joey Berkopec
D Xavier Bernard
D Jacob Bernard-Docker
LD Tim Berni
D Tristian Bertucci
C Tag Bertuzzi
LW Tyler Bertuzzi
G Jean-Francois Berube
LW Maxim Beryozkin
LW Jared Bethune
D Rayan Bettahar
C Kyle Betts
F Egan Beveridge
RD Connor Bewick
F Lorian Bezuk
RD Jérémie Biakabutuka
F Attilio Biasca
G Antoine Bibeau
D Lian Bichsel
F Cole Bieksa
D Zach Biggar
RW Tyler Biggs [2]
D Chris Bigras
LW/RW Kevin Bicker
G Timur Bilyalov
F Blake Biondi
G Alex Bishop
C Clark Bishop
RD Will Bishop
C Will Bitten
LW Paul Bittner
C Mathieu Bizier
b1


----------



## GFS

*Bj-By*
G Carson Bjarnason
C Oscar Bjerselius
LD Ole Bjorgvik Holm
RW Anders Bjork
RW Oliver Bjorkstrand
LD Tobias Björnfot
C Nick Bjugstad [2] [3]
C Graham Black
G Ben Blacker
D Boogie Blackwater
G Mackenzie Blackwood
LW Alexandre Blais
LW Samuel Blais [2]
F Harrison Blaisdell
LW/RW Jackson Blake
C Joseph Blandisi
C Conner Bleackley
LW/RW Joachim Blichfeld
G Joel Blomqvist
W Axel Blomqvist
LW Josh Bloom
LW Matej Blumel
G Igor Bobkov
LW/C Vladimir Bobylyov
D Martin Bodak
F Deep Bodalia
RD Jack Bodin
RW Brock Boeser [2]
G Harrison Boettiger
C Sacha Boisvert
RD Nicholas Boka
RW Dominik Bokk
C Tyler Boland
F Zachary Bolduc
LD Samuel Bolduc
LW Matthew Boldy
D Otto Boman
RW Radovan Bondra
RD Oliver Bonk
RD Zach Bookman
D Angus Booth
G Callum Booth
RD Adam Boqvist [2]
C/W Jesper Boqvist
C Thomas Bordeleau
RD Will Borgen
RD Vinny Borgesi
LD Andreas Borgman
C Henrik Borgström
C Isac Born
F David Bosson
D Evan Bouchard [2]
D Xavier Bouchard
LW Evan Boucher
C Matthew Boucher
LW Reid Boucher
C Tyler Boucher
C Louis Boudon
RW Gabryel Boudreau
D Jean-Philip Boudreau
C Benjamin Bougro
LD Sascha Boumedienne
RD Gustav Bouramman
C/W Xavier Bourgault
LW Mathieu Bourgault
C Benjamin Bourgo
C Michael Bournival
C Daniil Bourosh
RW Alexis Bourque
C Mavrik Bourque
LD Simon Bourque
LD Jay Bouwmeester
C Ethan Bowen
G Zach Bowen
F Shane Bowers
RD Madison Bowey
D Collin Bowman
C Ben Boyd
F Samuel Boyer
LW Tim Bozon
C Jakub Brabenec
RW Jeremy Bracco [2] [3]
C Matt Bradley
F Leo Braillard
C Linus Brandl
C Michael Brandsegg-Nygard
D Erik Brannstrom
C Brady Brassart
RD Filip Bratt
LW/RW Jesper Bratt
RW Justin Brazeau
G Tyler Brennan
LD Mitchell Brewer [2]
LD Daniel Brickley
C Gavin Brindley
RW Bobby Brink
LW Finn Brink
D Ben Brinkman
LW Jonathan Brinkman Andersen
D Guillaume Brisebois
C Brendan Brisson
LW Nathan Brisson
D Philip Broberg [2]
G Brett Brochu
G Jeremy Brodeur
G Anthony Brodeur
D Jonas Brodin
F Nal Brodnik
RW Bryce Brodzinski
RD Michael Brodzinski
D Jonas Brondberg
RD Josh Brook
C Adam Brooks
G Laurent Brossoit
LD Nikolas Brouillard
C/W Caden Brown
RW Cole Brown
RW Connor Brown (1994)
RW Connor Brown (2005)
C Christopher Brown
RW Dustin Brown
LW Kieran Brown
C Logan Brown
RD Rylan Brown
RD Travis Brown
W Tristan Broz
D Frédéric Brunet
G Vladislav Bryzgalov
RD Henry Brzustewicz
RD Hunter Brzustewicz
LW Samuel Buček [2]
RD Jeremie Bucheler
LW Dmitry Buchelnikov
D Michael Buchinger
RW Pavel Buchnevich
LD Tyson Buczkowski
C Brett Budgell
LD Vojtech Budik
RW Zach Budish
LW/C Brendan Budy
G Devin Buffalo
G Florian Bugl
LD Shai Buium
LD Zeev Buium
C Ben Bujold
LW Rihards Bukarts
C Rodzers Bukarts
D Peteris Bulans
W Brett Bulmer
F Cole Bumgarner
W Alex Bump
C Connor Bunnaman
C Andre Burakovsky
C Cole Burbidge
F Michael Burchill
C Alexander Burmistrov [2]
C/LW Brayden Burke
F Maxim Burkov [2]
C Brady Burns
D Quinton Burns
W Davis Burnside
F Nikita Buruyanov
C Luka Burzan
LD Grayson Burzynski
RD Dennis Busby
LW Raphael Bussieres
F Daniil But
G Vyacheslav Buteyets
F Matti Butkovskiy
F Dawson Butt
C Diego Buttazzoni
Andrei Buyalsky
LD Roman Bychkov
C Quinton Byfield [2] [3] [4]
LD Bowen Byram [2]
C Filip Bystedt
Ludwig Byström
b2


----------



## GFS

*C*
RW Nicholas Caamano
F Drake Caggiula
LD Luca Cagnoni
C Petr Cajka
LD Alex Cajkovic
F Maxim Cajkovic
D Michael Callahan
RW Michael Callow
G Alex Camarre
F Taylor Cammarata
C Matthew Campagna
G Aidan Campbell
C Alexander Campbell
G Jack Campbell
LD Michael Campoli
LD Cole Candella
C Lorenzo Canonica
D Kyle Capobianco
RW Nick Capone
F Geno Carcone
RD Adam Cardona
F Ethan Cardwell
LD Damien Carfagna
RD Brandon Carlo
LD Gabriel Carlsson
C Kalle Carlsson
C Leo Carlsson
RD Connor Carrick
RD Alexandre Carrier
C Shawn Carrier
LW William Carrier
RW Austin Carroll
C Leighton Carruthers
LW/C MacAuley Carson
RW Cole Carter
RD Seamus Casey
LD Gianfranco Cassaro
C Cole Cassels
LW Aidan Castle
F Clarke Caswell
C Mathieu Cataford
F Noah Cates
C Berkly Catton
F Cole Caufield [2] [3] [4] [5]
C Kieran Cebrian
D Ales Cech
RD Cody Ceci
RD Jacob Cederholm
LW/RW Filip Cederqvist
F Adam Cedzo
LW Peter Cehlárik
F Macklin Celebrini
LW Orrin Centazzo
F Jacob Cepis
RD Erik Cernak
F Charlie Cerrato
D Corson Ceulemans
LD Thomas Chabot
D Jocktan Chainey
RD Gennadi Chaly
G Michael Chambre
C Cole Chandler
D Giancarlo Chanton
C Rourke Chartier
C Greg Chase
RW Connor Chatham
D Daniil Chayka
G Tikhon Chayka
LW Ivan Chekhovich
F Igor Chernyshov
RD Ryan Chesley
G Maxime Chevalier
G Cole Cheveldave
RW Alex Chiasson
F Jake Chiasson
F Nikita Chibrikov
RW Yegor Chinakhov
LD Semyon Chistyakov
C Filip Chlapik
C Sasha Chmelevski
LD Artur Cholach
LD Dennis Cholowski
RD Austin Chorney
C Ján Chovan
D Daniel Chovaniak
LD Jake Christiansen
LW Martin Chromiak
RD Jakub Chromiak
G Magnus Chrona
LD Jakob Chychrun [2]
F Filip Chytil
LW Ryan Chyzowski [2]
D Tomas Cibulka
RW Eric Ciccolini
RW Alex Ciernik
LW Jan Cikhart
C Anthony Cirelli
RW Michael Citara
C Casey Cizikas [2]
LD Kale Clague
G Calle Clang
LW Christopher Clapperton
G Damian Clara
W Jimmy Clark
RW Kody Clark
D Brandt Clarke
RW Graeme Clarke
LW Blake Clarke
F Raphaël Clermont
D Brady Cleveland
LW Kyle Clifford
RW Justin Cloutier
G Louka Cloutier
LW Logan Cockerill
RW Brandon Coe
RW Sam Colangelo
C Vincent Collard
RW Sebastian Collberg
D Alexander Command
G Drew Commesso
C/RW J.T. Compher
G Eric Comrie
LW Maxime Comtois
F Ryan Conmy
F Trevor Connelly
RW Brett Connolly [2] [3] [4]
C Joe Connor
LW Kyle Connor [2]
C Kenny Connors
RD Billy Constantinou
G Benjamin Conz
C Logan Cooley
LW Juan Copeland
D Cody Corbett
RD Connor Corcoran
C Benjamin Cormier
LD Lukas Cormier
C/RW Eric Cornel
F Gavin Cornforth
LW Matthew Coronato
RD Frankie Corrado
LW Cole Coskey
G Sebastian Cossa
F Braden Costello
C Arvid Costmar
W/C Justin Côté
RD Alex Cotton
LD Luke Coughlin
G Antoine Coulombe
D Alex Coulombe
C Nick Cousins
C Sean Couturier
C Easton Cowan
LD Jared Cowen [2] [3] [4]
G Evan Cowley
F Trevor Cox
F Andrew Coxhead
C Charlie Coyle [2] [3]
C Dylan Cozens
RD Louis Crevier
C/G Connor Crisp
F Andrew Cristall
RD Anthony Cristoforo
LW Cameron Critchlow
C Mai Crnkic
LW Kyle Crnkovic
RW Zaki Crookes
C Angus Crookshank
RW Logan Crosby
C Sidney Crosby [2]
G Emmett Croteau
RD Cameron Crotty
LW Lawson Crouse [2]
RD Max Crozier
C Victor Crus-Rydberg
LD Ryan Culkin
F Brooks Cullen
LW Will Cuylle
RC Austin Czarnik
c1


----------



## GFS

*D*
G Gabriel D'Aigle
LW Daniel D’amico
Stephane Da Costa
G Joey Daccord
LW/C Colton Dach
F Kale Dach
C Kirby Dach
LW/C Jonathan Dahlen
LD Rasmus Dahlin [2] [3]
D Carl Dahlström
LW Michael Dal Colle
C Riley Damiani
C/LW Phillip Danault
F Ty Daneault
RD Ben Danford
F Nate Danielson
RW Liam Danielsson
LW Nolan Dann
W Marko Dano
G Oscar Dansk
F Philippe Daoust
C Cameron Darcy
F Olle Därth
G Nathan Darveau
LW Alexander Daryin
F Rainers Darzins
C Laurent Dauphin
LD Alexis Daviault
C Jared Davidson
LW Oscar Davidsson
LW Marcus Davidsson
LD Jeremy Davies
C/W Josh Davies
RD Kevin Davis
RD Hayden Davis
F Daniil Davydov
F Adam Dawe
G Nico Daws
LD Sean Day [2]
LD Calvin de Haan
C/W Jacob de la Rose
C Chase De Leo
F Tommaso De Luca
C Jean-Sebastien Dea
F Zach Dean
RD Anthony DeAngelo
LW Michael DeAngelo
RW Alex DeBrincat
LW Jake DeBrusk
D Elias Degnell
C Luca Del Bel Belluz
LD Ethan Del Mastro
D Marc del Gaizo
RD Noah Delémont [2]
G Colin Delia
C Kocha Delic
C Ty Dellandrea
LW Anthony DeLuca
C Jakub Demek
F Ivan Demidov
LD Stanislav Demin
G Thatcher Demko
LW Grigori Denisenko
D Pavel Denisov
F Cooper Dennis
C Semyon Der-Arguchintsev
LW Michael Derbidge
RW/C Alexander Dergachyov
LD Travis Dermott
RW Jaedon Descheneau
RD Luc Deschênes
LW Mathieu Desgagnes
G Casey DeSmith
C Caleb Desnoyers
LW Elliot Desnoyers
LD Simon Despres
LD Stephen Desrocher
RD Charlie Desroches
G Philippe Desrosiers
RW Cédric Desruisseaux
C Thomas Desruisseaux
F Wyllum Deveaux
F Jack Devine
C Connor Dewar
G Stephen Dhillon
C Sean Dhooghe
C Phil Di Giuseppe
G Frederik Dichow
C Jason Dickinson
LD Sam Dickinson
G Philipp Dietl
D Cam Dineen
D Jacob Dion
D Rodwin Dionicio
G Michael DiPietro
G Domenic DiVincentiis
D Christian Djoos
G Jakub Dobes
RD Noah Dobson [2]
W Josh Doan
F Kirill Dolzhenkov
LW Max Domi
C Ryan Donato
LD Jorian Donovan
C Ryder Donovan
RW Joonas Donskoi
F Alexei Dontsov
RW Pavel Dorofeyev
D Jackson Dorrington
F Jan Dorthe
G Lukas Dostal
D Jack Dougherty
RD Drew Doughty
C Curtis Douglas
C/LW Samuel Dove-McFalls
C Liam Dower Nilsson
C Noah Dower Nilsson
D Lukas Dragicevic
D Luke Dragusica
C Leon Draisaitl [2]
D Nathan Drapeau
C Terrell Draude
D Hunter Drew
LD Grigoriy Dronov
F Arvid Drott
C/LW Jonathan Drouin [2] [3]
LW Jan Drozg
C Jack Drury
RD Jamie Drysdale [2]
F Samuel Dube
C Dillon Dubé
RD Aiden Dubinsky
C Cole Dubinsky
C/W Pierre-Luc Dubois [2] [3]
W Jakub Dubravík
C Matt Duchene [2] [3] [4] [5]
LW Anthony Duclair
LD Artyom Duda
C Aidan Dudas
RW William Dufour
LW Jonathan Dugan
C/W Dylan Duke
LD Tyler Duke
RW Jordan Dumais
RD Matt Dumba
LD Tyler Dunbar
C Nathan Dunkley
LD Vince Dunn
D Landon Dupont [2]
LW Jean Dupuy
RW Riley Duran
LW Arnaud Durandeau
G Roman Durny
RD Sean Durzi
D Joseph Duszak
LW Christian Dvorak
LD Jakub Dvorak
F Dalibor Dvorsky
G Adam Dybal
G Reid Dyck
F Tyson Dyck
W Martins Dzierkals
d1


----------



## GFS

*E*
C Cody Eakin [2] [3]
RD Nick Ebert
LW/RW Lucas Edmonds
G Ty Edmonds
D Joel Edmundson
C David Edstrom
RD Simon Edvinsson
F Beckham Edwards
C/RW Brayden Edwards
LD Ethan Edwards
LD Jackson Edward [2]
LW Nando Eggenberger
LW/RW Nikolaj Ehlers [2] [3]
C Jack Eichel [2] [3] [4] [5]
C/LW Cole Eiserman
F Shane Eiserman
C/LW Victor Ejdsell
F Filip Ekberg
RD Aaron Ekblad [2]
LW Victor Eklund
C William Eklund
LD Oliver Ekman-Larsson
F Niko El Khouri
C Shawn Element
F Florian Elias
RW Moritz Elias
G Rastislav Elias
F Vince Elie
RD Mitch Eliot
F Mads Eller
D Charlie Elick
G Colten Ellis
G Nick Ellis
D Ryan Ellis [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]
C/W Lucas Elvenes
C Hudson Elynuik
RW Einar Emanuelsson
RD Ty Emberson
RD EJ Emery
G Zacharie Émond
LW Teemu Engberg
RW Joakim Engholm
D Andreas Englund [2]
LD Adam Engstrom
LW/RW Pierre Engvall
C/RW Mackenzie Entwistle
LD Leo Eperjesi
F Kristan Epperson
C Griffin Erdman
LW Albin Eriksson
C Elias Eriksson
C Linus Eriksson
G Olle Eriksson Ek
C Joel Eriksson Ek
LD Tim Erixon [2] [3]
LW Adam Erne
G Samuel Ersson
RD Kalle Ervasti
LD Leo Eperješi
C Giorgio Estephan
C Kurt Etchegary
W Emerson Etem
RW Luke Evangelista
C Jake Evans
D Ryker Evans
D Caleb Everett
e1


----------



## GFS

*F*
C Robby Fabbri
RD Dante Fabbro
RD Brock Faber
LD Matteo Fabrizi
G Davide Fadani
LW/RW Samuel Fagemo
LD Gianni Fairbrother
LW Roman Faith
C Radek Faksa
LD Stepan Falkovsky
F Adam Fantilli
LD Luca Fantilli
LW Joel Farabee
C John Farinacci
LD David Farrance
LW Sean Farrell
RW Hudson Fasching
RW Jesper Fast
D Timur Fatkullin
LD Oliver Fatul
C Jonathan Fauchon
RW Trey Fechko
W Ilya Fedotov
RD Maxim Fedotov
RD Taylor Fedun
RD George Fegaras
LD Martin Fehervary
C Tye Felhaber
LD Will Felicio
LD Oliver Felixson
LD Niks Fenenko
D Dominick Fensore
F Matthew Ferdinand
G Dylan Ferguson
LW Michael Ferland
F Melvin Fernström
C/LW Lucas Feuk
LW Kevin Fiala
LD Blake Fiddler
LW Todd Fiddler
C Zack Filak
G Vincent Filion
C/W Matt Filipe
F Alexander Filippov
RW Josh Filmon
G Andrei Filonenko
C Pano Fimis
F Ryan Fine
F Aiden Fink
C Jack Finley
C Quinn Finley
LD Matt Finn
C/W Giovanni Fiore
C Sam Fioretti
F Jagger Firkus
F Vladislav Firstov
RW Christian Fischer
LW Jonas Fischer
LD Lukas Fischer
LD Paul Fischer
RD Michael Fisher
F Oscar Fisker Mølgaard
G Evan Fitzpatrick
RW Trey Fix-Wolansky
F Nolan Flamand
F Masun Fleece
C Tim Fleischer
C Maddox Flemin
D Cale Fleury
LD Haydn Fleury
G Marc-Andre Fleury
C Eric Florchuk
RD Josh Fluker
C Warren Foegele
C Tyson Foerster
C Matthew Foget
W Erik Foley
LW Marcus Foligno [2] [3]
RD Christian Folin
F Conrad Fondrk
F Cole Fonstad
F Gunnarwolfe Fontaine
C Gabriel Fontaine
LW Nolan Foote
RD Callan Foote
D Derek Forbort
F Jordan Forget
LD P.J. Forgione
LW Alex Formenton
C Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
RW Filip Forsberg
C Alex Forsberg
LW/RW Lucas Forsell
LW Zeb Forsfjäll
LD Gustav Forsling
LD Simon Forsmark
LW Filip Forsmark
F Gabriel Fortier
C Maxime Fortier
C Alexandre Fortin
D Cam Fowler [2] [3]
C Jean-Luc Foudy
C Liam Foudy
C Hayden Fowler
G Jacob Fowler
RD Adam Fox
C Dane Fox
RW Matt Foy
D Jason Fram
RW Ryan Francis
G Pavel Francouz
F C.J. Franklin
D Hugo Fransson
C Gustaf Franzen
C Gabriel Frasca
C Jordan Frasca
F Cole Fraser
C Trent Frederic
W Ethan Fredericks
F Nathan Free
D Alfrons Freij
C Donovan Frias
Max Friberg
RD Mark Friedman
RW Martin Frk
F Anton Frondell
F Matthew Frost
C Morgan Frost
G Zach Fucale
G Kaden Fulcher
D Linus Funck
G Dominik Furch
D Jake Furlong
F Viktor Fyodorov
f1


----------



## GFS

*G*
C Patrik Gabriel
LW Jesse Gabrielle
LW Jonah Gadjovich
C Philippe Gadoury
D Alex Gagne
RW Gabriel Gagne
C Mathieu Gagnon
G Matthew Galajda
C Alex Galchenyuk [2] [3]
LD Danila Galenyuk
C/W Artyom Galimov
RW Brendan Gallagher [2]
RD Ty Gallagher
C Zach Gallant
LD Tyson Galloway
D Jakub Galvas
D Tomáš Galvas
C Dylan Gambrell
G Dylan Garand
F Amir Garayev
C Brad Gardiner
C/RW Reid Gardiner
C/W Daimon Gardner
Isak Garfvé
G Emil Garipov
RW Conor Garland
C Gavin Garland
C/LW Joseph Garreffa
G Eve Gascon
F Andre Gasseau
C Milton Gastrin
RD Joe Gatenby
C Brent Gates
F Artur Gatiyatov
C Nathan Gaucher
C Adam Gaudette
G Benjamin Gaudreau
W Matthew Gaudreau
LW Johnny Gaudreau [2] [3] [4] [5]
C Brendan Gaunce
C Cutter Gauthier
F Ethan Gauthier
C Frederik Gauthier [2]
RW Julien Gauthier
D Mavrick Gauthier
F Jordan Gavin
LD Vladislav Gavrikov
D Leon Gawanke
C Glenn Gawdin
F Ruslan Gazizov
C Alex Geci
C Conor Geekie
C Morgan Geekie
LD Mason Geertsen
LD Eric Gelinas
LW Brayden Gelsinger
C Alexis Gendron
RW Justin Gendron
C Matteo Gennaro
G Carter George
D Isaiah George
G Aleksandar Georgiev
G Kirill Gerasimyuk
C Keighan Gerrie
C Shane Gersich
LW Sebastien Gervais
F Keith Getson
LW/RW Tim Gettinger
D Andrew Gibson
G John Gibson
G Christopher Gibson
G Marcus Gidlöf
C Brandon Gignac
LD Dennis Gilbert
LD Max Gildon [2]
C Justin Gill
RD Spencer Gill
G Jon Gillies
W Liam Gilmartin
C Brady Gilmour
D Cameron Ginnetti
LD Adam Ginning
LD Samuel Girard
C Felix Girard
C/LW Zemgus Girgensons
C/LW Damien Giroux
F Kooper Gizowski
C Cody Glass
D Ben Gleason
RW Wayne Glensky
C/LW Vasily Glotov
D Maximilian Glötzl
RD Jack Glover
G Denis Godla
LW/RW Pavel Gogolev
F Hiroki Gojsic
LW/RW Nikolay Goldobin
LD Terrell Goldsmith
F Eduard Golodnyuk
LW/RW Anatoliy Golyshev
D Dennis Good Bogg
G Mans Goos
RW Alexander Gordin
D Brandon Gormley [2] [3] [4] [5]
LD Roko Gorsic
LD Shayne Gostisbehere
C Alex Goulet
C Yanni Gourde
C David Goyette
LW/C Loic Goyette
F German Grachyov
G Luka Gracnar
F Yegor Graf
F Alex Graham
G Charlie Graham
LD Joe Gramer
D Petter Granberg
C Markus Granlund
C Mikael Granlund
G Noah Grannan
D Helge Grans
Tyler Graovac
D Dylan Gratton
G Alexis Gravel
G Charles-Edward Gravel
LD Ryan Graves
F Nikita Grebyonkin
D Luke Green
F Ryan Greene
RW Liam Greentree
LD James Greenway
W Jordan Greenway
LW A.J. Greer
D Thomas Gregoire
F Jeremy Gregoire
C Noah Gregor
LW Ridly Greig
LW Noah Greuter
RW Albin Grewe
F Matvei Gridin
LW Lincoln Griffin
F Owen Griffin
RW Seth Griffith
C Mikhail Grigorenko [2] [3] [4]
F Daniil Grigoryev
G Kirill Grigoryev
RW Rocco Grimaldi
LW Arseniy Gritsyuk
F Gustavs Griva
F Rihards Griva
D Thomas Grönlund
LW Ryan Gropp
RW Maxim Groshev
LD Nico Gross
F Benoit-Olivier Groulx
G Philipp Grubauer
C Jayden Grubbe
C Kimo Gruber
LW Jonathan Gruden
LD Vladimir Grudinin
LW Carl Grundstrom
LD Artyom Grushnikov
G Louis Gu
F Patrick Guay
D David Gucciardi
D Radko Gudas
D Erik Gudbranson
G Kristers Gudļevskis
D Maxence Guénette
F Dylan Guenther
C Jake Guentzel
Gabe Guertler
RD Jacob Guevin
LD Kaiden Guhle
LD Brendan Guhle
C Cedrick Guindon
LD Mikhail Gulyayev
RW Noel Gunler
LW/RW Denis Gurianov
LW Nikita Gusev
F Daniil Gushchin
G Yegor Guskov
C/LW Matvei Guskov
C Nikita Guslistov
F Jordan Gustafson
C David Gustafsson
LD Lukas Gustafsson
G Filip Gustavsson
C Michal Gut
F Daniil Gutik
g1


----------



## GFS

*H*
LW Henrik Haapala
W Fabian Haberstich
RW Matus Hadusovsky
D Leo Hafenrichter
F Michael Hage
F James Hagens
D Robert Hagg
LD Nicolas Hague [2]
C Hunter Haight
C Gavin Hain
LD Libor Hajek
F Mikael Hakkarainen
C/W Ty Halaburda
F Jayden Halbgewachs
C Curtis Hall
D Connor Hall
LW Justin Hall
LW Taylor Hall
G Logan Halladay
C/W Filip Hållander
F Stephen Halliday
F Jacob Halliday
F Kasper Halttunen
G Brandon Halverson
LW Dillon Hamaliuk
LD Tomas Hamara
F Lenni Hämeenaho
D Dougie Hamilton
D Reese Hamilton
LW Cross Hanas
D Haakon Hänelt
LD Noah Hanifin [2]
LW Markus Hännikäinen
RD Ty Hanson
D Niklas Hansson
LW James Hardie
G Love Harenstam
C Jansen Harkins
D Thomas Harley
F Brendan Harms
C Patrick Harper
F Chase Harrington
LD Jordan Harris
LD Owen Harris
LD Chase Harrison
G Carter Hart
D Chase Hartje
RW Ryan Hartman
G Eric Hartzell
LW Rafael Harvey-Pinard
D Santeri Hatakka
RW Garnet Hathaway
C Erik Haula [2] [3]
C Brett Harrison
F Luca Hauf
F Petr Hauser
G Hugo Hävelid
RD Mattias Hävelid
C Liam Hawel
F Logan Hawery
G Hayden Hawkey
RW Jayce Hawryluk
C Ethan Hay
D Aaron Haydon
RW Avery Hayes [2]
RW Eriah Hayes
RW Gavin Hayes
F Kevin Hayes
C Barrett Hayton
LW Kevin He
RD Ryan Healey
LD Dillon Heatherington
Cameron Hebig
LD Tom Hedberg
F Elis Hede
F Ryan Hedley
D Tim Heed
G Cal Heeter
F Riley Heidt
RD Aleksi Heimosalmi
LW Emil Heineman
C Danton Heinen
D Ville Heinola
D Otto Heinonen
LD Blake Heinrich
LD Miro Heiskanen [2]
F Marek Hejduk
F Konsta Helenius
C Samuel Helenius
LW Adam Helewka
LD Hugo Hell
F Hannes Hellberg
G Connor Hellebuyck
D Drew Helleson
LD Ryan Helliwell
F Hayden Hersanyi
LW Max Herzog
LW Filip Helt
G Jeremy Helvig
C/LW Ben Hemmerling
F Emil Hemming
RW Linus Hemström
F Beckett Hendrickson
C/W Joseph Henneberry
F Karl Henriksson
RW Nick Henry
RD Logan Hensler
C Sam Hentges
C Aleksi Heponiemi
C Tomas Hertl
F Jesse Heslop
F Adam Hesselvall
D Joe Hicketts
LD Brandon Hickey
C Matthew Highmore
G Dennis Hildeby
G Adin Hill
F Mark Hillier
F Cameron Hillis
D Tyson Hinds
C/LW Roope Hintz
LD Akito Hirose
LW Taro Hirose
C Roni Hirvonen
W Konsta Hirvonen
C Nico Hischier [2]
G Samuel Hlavaj
RW Joshua Ho-Sang [2] [3] [4]
RD Connor Hobbs
D Bogdans Hodass
F Gavin Hodnett
LD Noel Hoefenmayer
LW Mike Hoffman
LD Linus Högberg
LW Nils Höglander
C Otto Hokkanen
C Peter Holland [2] [3] [4] [5]
LW Dylan Holloway
RD Mac Hollowell
LW/C Pontus Holmberg
RW Mitch Holmberg
D Jacob Holmes
RW Simon Holmström
C Axel Holmström
C Filip Holst
RW/LW Alexander Holtz
G Gibson Homer
W James Hong
RD Anttoni Honka
RD Julius Honka
C Samuel Honzek
G David Honzik
D Ryan Hopkins
F Tyler Hopkins
F William Horcoff
C Bo Horvat [2]
RW Jackson Houck
G Michael Houser
G Niko Hovinen
F Isaac Howard
C Brett Howden
C Quinton Howden
F Tanner Howe
LD Marek Howell
G Michael Hrabal
F Krystof Hrabik
F Patrik Hrehorcak
G David Hrenak
D Aidan Hreschuk
F Marek Hrivik
RD Filip Hronek
D Alex Huang
D Niklas Hübner
Jonathan Huberdeau
C/W Cole Huckins
LW Charles Hudon
C/LW Rickard Hugg
C Bear Hughes
F Jack Hughes (b.2003)
C Jack Hughes [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]
LD Quinton Hughes [2] [3]
LD Luke Hughes
F Aaron Huglen
RD Martin Hugo Has
F Atte Huhtela
LW Valdemar Hull
F Christian Humphreys
LD Daemon Hunt
LW Dryden Hunt
LW Jakub Hujer
D Olivier Huot
C Connor Hurley
G Adam Huska
G Ville Husso
LD Cole Hutson
LD Lane Hutson
F Quinn Hutson
LD Ben Hutton
F Konstantin Hutzinger
F Niko Huuhtanen
RD Justin Huynh
F Connor Hvidston
C Zach Hyman
h1


----------



## GFS

*I*
RD Max Iafrate
F Bruno Idzan
F Joe Iginla
F Tij Iginla
F Simas Ignatavicius
F Aito Iguchi [2]
F Jakob Ihs Wozniak
RW Joona Ikonen
RW Joni Ikonen
LW Henri Ikonen
RW/LW Juuso Ikonen
F Maxim Ilyichyov
F Arseni Ilyin
LW Bokondji Imama
LW Auguste Impose
G Jacob Ingham
C Adam Ingram
G Connor Ingram
F Jasper Inkinen
LW Jere Innala
D Vincent Iorio
RD Aaron Irving
F Max Isaksson
RW/C Ruslan Iskhakov
F Kenta Isogai
C Ivan Ivan
G Jack Ivankovic
G Sergei Ivanov
C Ilya Ivantsov
C Keegan Iverson
i1


----------



## GFS

*J*
C Kyle Jackson
D Joshua Jacobs
LW/RW Carl Jakobsson
RD Bruno Jalasti
F Dylan James
LD Eric Jamieson
RW Aatu Jämsen [2]
C Justin Janicke
C/RW Trevor Janicke
C Mark Jankowski [2]
LW Felix Jansson
D Ludvig Jansson
C Calle Jarnkrok
RD Christian Jaros
G Tristan Jarry
F Emil Jarventie
LW Roby Järventie
F Seth Jarvis
RW Lukas Jasek
LW Dmitrij Jaskin
F John Jason Peterka
C Tyler Jeanson
F Adam Jecho
C/W Maros Jedlicka
LW Alex Jefferies
C/LW Simon Jellus
C Beau Jelsma
LW Jan Jenik
C Blade Jenkins
C Boone Jenner
LW Nicklas Jensen
C/LW Taro Jentzsch
C D-Jay Jerome
RD David Jesus
RW/C Nikita Jevpalovs
LD Christian Jimenez
D Adam Jiříček
D David Jiricek
RD Johannes Johannesen
LD Anton Johannesson
RD Samuel Johanneson
LD Lucas Johansen
C Ryan Johansen [2] [3] [4]
LD Albert Johansson
D Anton Johansson
RD Filip Johansson
G Jonas Johansson
C Marcus Johansson
C Oliver Johansson
RD Simon Johansson
RW Wilson Johansson
RD Stephen Johns
F Martin Johnsen
LW Andreas Johnson
RD Brent Johnson
LW Cameron Johnson
RW Diego Johnson
F Isaac Johnson
C Kent Johnson [2]
D Ryan Johnson
C Tyler Johnson
C Wyatt Johnston
F Atte Joki
RD Henri Jokiharju
F Sami Jokinen
RW D'Artagnan Joly
C Ben Jones
LD Caleb Jones
F Graham Jones
G Hunter Jones
LW Max Jones
RD Seth Jones
LD Zac Jones
RW Joel Jonsson
LD Samuel Jonsson
LW Axel Jonsson Fjällby
LD Cole Jordan
F Dante Josefsson Westling
F Alexis Joseph
LD Pierre-Olivier Joseph
RW Mathieu Joseph
F Ollie Josephson
RW/C Sean Josling
C Tyson Jost
LD Tyson Jugnauth
F Dovydas Jukna
LD Olli Juolevi [2]
W Tomas Jurco
LD Joni Jurmo
G Matt Jurusik
RD Noah Juulsen
LD Viljami Juusola
j1


----------



## GFS

*K*
RW Kirill Kabanov
D Jack Kachkowski
D Lukáš Kachlíř
C Alexander Kadeykin
C Nazem Kadri
G Kaapo Kahkonen
F Viljo Kähkönen
C Dominik Kahun
D Wyatt Kaiser
LW/RW Kaapo Kakko [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8]
RD Valtteri Kakkonen
LD Roman Kalinichenko
LW Arthur Kaliyev [2]
F Marcus Kallionkieli
LW Brooklyn Kalmikov
LD Wyatt Kalynuk
C Vladislav Kamenev
LW Evander Kane [2] [3] [4]
C/LW Gabriel Kangas
LD Kalle Kangas
F Roman Kantserov
RW Kasperi Kapanen [2]
LW Konsta Kapanen
RW Oliver Kapanen
RD Brennan Kapcheck
W Devin Kaplan
LW/RW Kirill Kaprizov [2]
F Vladislav Kara
RW Vaclav Karabacek
F Jake Karabela [2]
F Frans Karjalahti
C/W Jonni Kärkkäinen
LD Arttu Kärki
F Marcus Karlberg
LW Anton Karlsson
D Erik Karlsson [2]
C Gustav Karlsson
C Linus Karlsson
C/W Melker Karlsson
C William Karlsson
C Lucas Karmiris
C/W Pavel Karnaukhov
LD Daniil Karpovich
C David Kase
RW Ondrej Kase
RD Oliwer Kaski
C / LW Aleksanteri Kaskimäki
G Kasimir Kaskisuo
C Matej Kaslik
C Marco Kasper
C/LW Tanner Kaspick
RW Zack Kassian [2] [3] [4] [5]
LW Boris Katchouk
C Dmitri Katelevsky
LW Lev Katkin
RW Jesperi Kaukonen
RW Martin Kaut
C Jordan Kawaguchi
LW Artur Kayumov
W Maxim Kazakov
F Timothy Kazda
RD Gerard Keane
RD Joey Keane
LD Marcus Kearsey
LW Austen Keating
C Roman Kechter
G Cole Kehler
C Theo Keilin
D Matthew Kellenberger
C Clayton Keller
C/LW Parker Kelly
G Kyle Kelsey
F Joakim Kemell
C Adrian Kempe
LD Hank Kempf
G Nick Kempf
C Quinn Kennedy
F Shawn Kennedy
LW Ethan Keppen
LW Nicolas Kerdiles
C Alexander Kerfoot
C Rory Kerins
F Jan Kern
F Nikita Kessler
D Juuso Ketola
F Benjamin Kevan
G Kyle Keyser
LW Jujhar Khaira
F Arsen Khisamutdinov
C Patrick Khodorenko
C Alexander Khovanov
C Marat Khusnutdinov
RD Brenden Kichton
C Riley Kidney
C/RW Kameron Kielly
F Jesse Kiiskinen
F Liam Kilfoil
RW Lenni Killinen
RW Bryce Kindopp
C Benjamin King
RW Jordan King
D Johannes Kinnvall
D Charlie Kinsman
F Quinn Kipfer
LW/C Liam Kirk
LW Justin Kirkland
LD Kirill Kirsanov
F Alexander Kisakov
F Theo Kiss
C Otto Kivenmaki
D Teemu Kivihalme
LD Aron Kiviharju
LW Joona Kiviniemi
D Joel Kjellberg
LD Simon Kjellberg
RW Adam Klapka
C Gabe Klassen
D Adam Klaus
D Adam Kleber
LD Oscar Klefbom
LD Tyler Kleven
C/RW Kevin/Kelly Klima
LW Morgan Klimchuk
C Danila Klimovich
F Yegor Klimovich
LD Olle Klingberg
RD John Klingberg
F Justin Kloos
F Simon Knak
D Samuel Knazko
RD Nolan Kneen
RW William Knierim
LW Matthew Knies
G Spencer Knight
C Corban Knight
D Eric Knodel
D Nate Knoepke
F Elias Knoester
LW Graham Knott
RW Cole Knuble
LD Artemi Knyazev
LD Nikolai Knyzhov
G Pyotr Kochetkov
LD Matteo Koci
LD Slater Koekkoek
RW Filip Koffer
C/LW Gilian Kohler
C Otto Koivula
C/W Ville Koivunen
G Niklas Kokko
LD Mikko Kokkonen
W Keegan Kolesar
RW Konstantin Koltsov
C/LW Pavel Koltygin
LD Vladislav Kolyachonok
RD Vsevolod Komarov
C Lev Komissarov
C Jachym Kondelik
F Jáchym Kondelík
C Kirill Kondyrev
C/W Travis Konecny [2]
G Ilya Konovalov
RW Evan Konyen
G Jordan Kooy
LW Jack Kopacka
F Elias Koponen
LW/C Joona Koppanen
LW Matthew Kopperud
F Gavin Kor
W/C Oliver Korbas
LD Kevin Korchinski
C Ryder Korczak
D Kaedan Korczak
G Josef Korenar
G Rasmus Korhonen
D Arseni Koromyslov
RW Nikita Korostelev
G Cameron Korpi
G Joonas Korpisalo
RW Yegor Korshkov
F Vladimir Koryukov
F Ondrej Kos
RW Scott Kosmachuk
C Noah Kosick
RW Ivan Kosorenkov
LD Kristian Kostadinski
RD Jan Kostalek
D Dmitri Kostenko
LD Mike Koster
RW/LW Klim Kostin
RW Andrei Kostitsyn
G Kasperi Kotkaniemi
C/W Jesperi Kotkaniemi [2] [3] [4]
LD Kasper Kotkansalo
F Vladislav Kotkov
D Easton Kovacs
RW Robin Kovacs
RW Nikolai Kovalenko
C Jan Kovar
LD Carter Kowalyk
W Patrik Koys
C Tyson Kozak
LW Ivan Kozlov
F Levy Kozma
RW Brandon Kozun
LD Filip Král
G Alexei Krasikov
C Pavel Kraskovsky
RW Vitaly Kravtsov [2]
C Peyton Krebs
F Chris Kreider [2] [3] [4]
F Tobias Krestan
LD Gregory Kreutzer
C Michal Kristof
RW Filip Krivosik
F Maxim Krovyakov
C Marcus Kruger [2]
LD Martins Kruklitis
F Hjalte Kruse Thomsen
F Andrei Krutov
LD Chad Krys
F Oleksii Kryvonos
LW Dominik Kubalik
RD Simon Kubicek
W Nikita Kucherov
LD Kirill Kudryavtsev
LW Daylan Kuefler
LW Tom Kuehnhackl
G Darcy Kuemper [2] [3]
C Ryan Kujawinski [2]
RD Miska Kukkonen
F Andrej Kukuca
LD Brett Kulak
LW Edgars Kulda
W Jiri Kulich
D Dmitri Kulikov [2]
RD Kasper Kulonummi
F Rasmus Kumpulainen
C Luke Kunin
C Trevor Kuntar
W Janne Kuokkanen
C Rasmus Kupari
C Philipp Kurashev
F Connor Kurth
F Emil Kuusla
F Andrew Kuzma
RW/LW Andrei Kuzmenko
LD Dmitri Kuzmin
F Grigori Kuzmin
F Yegor Kuzmin
F Yegor Kuzminov
C Evgeny Kuznetsov
LW Vladimir Kuznetsov
LD Yan Kuznetsov
G Petr Kvaca
RW Michal Kvasnica
G Jari Kykkanen
C Ilya Kvochko
LD Oliver Kylington
D Christian Kyrou
C/RW Jordan Kyrou
k1


----------



## GFS

*L*
F Joel L'Esperance
LW Zachary L'Heureux
F Éliot L’Italien
W Michael La Starza
LD Elmeri Laakso
RD Oskari Laaksonen
D Daniel Laatsch
C Noah Laba
RW Kevin Labanc
C Pascal Laberge
G William Lacelle
F Felix Lacerte
F Jakub Lacka
D Jackson LaCombe
D Benjamin Lacoste
F A.J. Lacroix [2]
C Tanner Laczynski
D Grayson Ladd
RD Paul LaDue
F Alex Laferriere
G Jack LaFontaine
F Alexis Lafreniere [2] [3] [4]
LD Lukas Lagerberg
D William Lagesson
LW Patrik Laine [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [16]
D Marc Lajoie
LD Max Lajoie
C Lynden Lakovic
LD Joey Laleggia
RD Owen Lalonde
F Arttu Lamberg
C Brad Lambert [2] [3]
D Carson Lambos
LW Juho Lammikko
RD Maveric Lamoureux
LW Gabriel Landeskog
C Manix Landry
LW Martin Lang
LW Tristin Langan
G Marek Langhamer
LD Jérémy Langlois
LD Julien Lanthier
C Hendrix Lapierre
LD Noah Lapointe
RW Nick Lappin
RW Nick Lardis
F Igor Larionov
C Dylan Larkin [2]
C Ethan Larmand
RD Gannon Laroque
LD Kasper Larsen
RD Philip Larsen
RD Adam Larsson
G Filip Larsson [2]
RW Philip Larsson
LD Jacob Larsson
LW Johan Larsson [2]
F Jan Lasak
C Jere Lassila
G Joel Lassinantti
D Otto Latvala
C Scott Laughton
F Jakub Lauko
G Eetu Laurikainen
D Jeremy Lauzon
C Ethan Lavallee
C Martins Lavins
C Raphael Lavoie
RD Tomas Lavoie
RW Zakary Lavoie
C Joshua Lawrence
RW Kaleb Lawrence
F Tynan Lawrence
Casy Laylin
C Curtis Lazar
LW Maxim Lazarev
C Daniil Lazutin
C Brett Leason
F Nathan Lecompte
RD Charlie Leddy
D Nick Leddy
LW Anders Lee
D Jake Lee
F Ryker Lee
LW Dawson Leedahl
G Ryerson Leenders
D Jesse Lees
RW Nathan Légaré
D Charles-Alexis Legault
F Peter Legostaev
LW Artturi Lehkonen
LD Joona Lehmus
G Robin Lehner [2] [3] [4]
G Lassi Lehtinen
LW Taylor Leier
G Topias Leinonen
C Brendan Leipsic
LW Josh Leivo
F Jonathan Lekkerimaki
RD Justin Lemcke
LW Brendan Lemieux
F Kayden Lemire
G Tristan Lennox
RD Fraser Leonard
LW John Leonard
F Ryan Leonard
F Tom Leppä
LW Jackson Leppard
RD Brett Lernout
F Emil Leroux
RW Jérémy Leroux
W Vyacheslav Leschenko
C Jake Leschyshyn
RW Ville Leskinen
F Nicolas Leskisenoja
D Mazden Leslie
LD Zachary Leslie
RW Marshall Lessard
Vinni Lettieri
C Maxim Letunov
C/W Hugo Leufvenius
RD Loik Léveillé
G Devon Levi
LW David Levin
C Connor Levis
D Artyom Levshunov
LW Anton Levtchi
F Jakub Lewandowski [2]
RW Nathan Lewis
G Carsten Leyerzapf
F Yaroslav Likhachyov
C David Lilja
RD Timothy Liljegren [2] [3] [4] [5]
C Alex Limoges
F Kalan Lind
RW Kole Lind
G Filip Lindberg
D Christian Lindberg
LW/RW Gustav Lindberg
W Tobias Lindberg
C Oscar Lindberg
LW Oskar Lindblom
G Olof Lindbom
LW Anton Linde
D Esa Lindell
Mats Lindgren
RD Jesper Lindgren
LD Ryan Lindgren
C Elias Lindholm
LD Hampus Lindholm
C Owen Lindmark
D Theo Lindstein
F Cayden Lindstrom
D Gustav Lindstrom
C Linus Lindstrom
C/LW Alexei Lipanov
F Jaden Lipinski
RW J.C. Lipon
LW Roberts Lipsbergs
RW/LW Adam Liska
F Adam Liska
LW Brandon Lisowsky
C August Lissel
F Cade Littler
F Eetu Liukas
LD Jake Livanavage
C Blake Lizotte
LD Cameron Lizotte
C Connor Lockhart
RW William Lockwood
RW Dans Locmelis
C Jimmy Lodge
C Ivan Lodnia
LW Jermaine Loewen
LD Oscar Löfgren
F Joonas Lohisalo
D Mason Lohrei
C Amadeus Lombardi
LD Leo Lööf
RW Jens Lööke
RD Kalle Lopone
C/LW Steven Lorentz
F Rieger Lorenz
LW/C Yoan Loshing
RW Andrei Loshko
RW Dean Loukus
C Adam Lowry
C Jett Luchanko
LW Mario Lucia
F Chaz Lucius
F Cruz Lucius
C Tanner Ludtke
F Matvei Ludutko
LD John Ludvig
C Paul Ludwinski
RW Matt Luff
D Vladislav Lukashevich
W Vladislav Lukin
C Cameron Lund
C/LW Anton Lundell [2]
F Kasper Lundell
C Isac Lundestrom
RD Nils Lundkvist
RD Simon Lundmark
RD Tristan Luneau
F Eetu Luostarinen
F Ignat Lutfullin
F Roman Luttsev
F Julian Lutz
D Nikita Lyamkin
F Olle Lycksell
G Alex Lyon
LW/RW Fabian Lysell
C Alan Lyszczarczyk [2]
F Roman Lyubimov
l1


----------



## GFS

*Ma-Mc*
LD David Ma
LD Olli Maatta
C Joel Määttä
LW Bennett MacArthur
LW Matias Maccelli
LW Anderson MacDonald
F Cameron MacDonald
C Angus MacDonell
LW Mackenzie MaCeachern
C Zack MacEwen
F Ryan MacInnis
LW Bobby MacIntyre
RW Cole Mackay
Connor Mackey
D Dylan MacKinnon
C Nathan MacKinnon [2] [3]
RD Johnathan MacLeod
C Tyler Madden
LW Saku Maenalanen [2]
RW Matthew Maggio
RW Oskar Magnusson
F Nick Magyar
LW Marcel Mahkovec
LD Josh Mahura
C Jarrod Maidens
G Nolan Maier
D Logan Mailloux
D Cale Makar [2]
LD Nikolai Makarov
F Roman Makarov
C Otto Mäkinen
G Eetu Mäkiniemi
W Petter Mäkitalo
LW Kirill Maksimov
LW James Malatesta
RW Jordan Maletta
C Denis Malgin
G Nick Malík [2]
LD Aleksi Malinen
C Alexandre Mallet
RW Jack Malone
C Mikhail Maltsev
F Fedor Malykhin
RD Anton Malyshev
RW/LW Maxim Mamin
F Kyle Mandleur
G Kevin Mandolese
LW Andrew Mangiapane
RW Calem Mangone
RD Matthew Mania
RD Joshua Maniscalco
D Josh Manson
RD Ryan Mantha
LW Anthony Mantha [2]
F Matias Mäntykivi
LW Artem Manukyan
C Matia Marcantuoni
D Alexei Marchenko
LW Kirill Marchenko
F Timur Marchenko
F Marcel Marcel
F Roman Marcotte
F Federico Maria Paternoster
RD John Marino
G Matej Marinov
C/LW Viljami Marjala
G Juho Markkanen
C/RW Mitch Marner [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]
C/RW Cooper Marody
F Miguel Marques
D Frankie Marrelli
D Luca Marrelli
LD Eelis Marila
LD Jason Marsella
RW Adam Marsh
LW Danick Martel
LD Chris Martenet
F Brady Martin
LD Brycen Martin
RD Jacob Martin
RW Jonathon Martin
D Luke Martin
LW Mitchell Martin
F Owen Martin
G Spencer Martin
LW Ayrton Martino
F Giacomo Martino
F Porter Martone
LW/C Maxim Marushev
C/W Adam Mascherin
D Dominik Masin
LW Maxim Masse
D Ryan Mast
RD Kyle Masters
RD Michael Mastrodomenico
LW Robert Mastrosimone
LD Denton Mateychuk
LD Michael Matheson
RD Jack Matier
RW Miko Matikka
F Ivan Matta
LW Stefan Matteau
C/RW Stelio Mattheos
C Auston Matthews [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9]
C Julius Mattila
RW Leif Mattson
F Matvei Maximov
F Julian Maze
RD Austen May
D Paul Mayer
D Scott Mayfield [2]
LD Samuel Mayer
G Maxim Mayorov
G Marek Mazanec
LW Carter Mazur
LD Igor Mburanumwe
C Ryan McAllister
RD Charlie McAvoy
C Jack McBain
G Nick McBride
LD Jake McCabe
C/RW Michael McCarron
RD Case McCarthy
RD Gavin McCarthy
F Connor McClennon
F Brad McClure
C Shane McColgan
D Brodie McConnell-Barker
C Bryce McConnell-Barker
C Hayden McCool
LD Adam McCormick
LD Ian McCoshen
RD Donovan McCoy
RW Beau McCue
C Connor McDavid [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8]
C/LW Bruce McDonald [2]
RW Kyle McDonald
G Mason McDonald
LW Aidan McDonough
C Will McDonough
D Evan McEneny
LD Garret McFadden
F Landon McFadden
LC Tim McGauley
F Jacob McGrew
F Rutger McGroarty
F Ryan McGuire
LW Nick McHugh
RD Dylan McIlrath
LD Keith McInnis
D Jared McIsaac
G Dryden McKay
D Mike McKee
F Gavin McKenna [2]
RW Jeremy McKenna
C Brett McKenzie
C Hunter McKenzie
RD Roland McKeown
F Cole McKinney
F Malachi McKinnon
W/C Blake McLaughlin
LD Finn McLaughlin
C Ryan McLeod
C Michael McLeod [2]
F Brannon McManus
C Connor McMichael
F Brendan McMorrow
LD Brayden McNabb
C Luke McNamara
RW/C Mark McNeill
G Michael McNiven
LD Marc McNulty
RD Ephram McNutt
F Roger McQueen
C Allan McShane
C Allan McShane
C Mason McTavish
m1


----------



## GFS

*Me-My*
D Oliver Mebus
W Owen Mehlenbacher
G Noah Meier
W Timo Meier
C/RW Greg Meireles
W Jacob Melanson
D Ilari Melart
LW Peter Melcher
G Alexei Melnichuk
RD Nicolas Meloche
G Harrison Meneghin
RD Brennan Menell
C Dawson Mercer
F Alex Mercier
G Leevi Meriläinen
D Ryan Merkley [2]
RW Nick Merkley
LW Ethan Merner
D Jon Merrill
LW Michael Mersch
G Elvis Merzlikins
F Filip Mesar
RW Ville Meskanen
LD Victor Mete
RD Zach Metsä
F Julian Mettler
D/F Henry Mews
C Brady Meyer
RW Carson Meyer
C Ben Meyers
C Israel Mianscum
LW Milan Michalek
RW Alexis Michaud
W Matvei Michkov [2] [3]
C Albert Michnac
G Spencer Michnik
D Jacob Middleton
LW Ethan Miedema
LW Julius Miettinen
RW Veeti Miettinen
C Verner Miettinen
G Amir Miftakhov
RW Marco Mignosa
RW Nikita Mikhailov
RW Denis Mikhnin
D Dalimil Mikyska
LW Sonny Milano
LC Sam Miletic
F Matija Milicic
G Charlie Millen
F Cole Miller
W J.T. Miller
LD K'Andre Miller
RD Mitchell Miller [2]
G Quentin Miller
LD Mason Millman
LW Mikey Milne
F Mickey Milnes
RW Vincent Milot-Ouellet
G Trent Miner
RD Niko Minkkinen
D Aram Minnetian
G Edwin Minney
C/LW Fraser Minten
LD Pavel Mintyukov
RD Artyom Minulin
D Ben Mirageas
LW Marco Miranda
RD/W Daniil Miromanov
LD Andrei Mironov
F Ivan Miroshnichenko
C Alexander Mirzabalayev
C Luke Misa
F Michael Misa
F Samuel Misak
F Martin Misiak
G Hunter Miska
C Grant Mismash [2]
LW Matthew Mistele
LD Daniil Misyul
D Ian Mitchell
C Casey Mittelstadt [2]
F Yevgeni Mityakin
D Cole Moberg
LW Edvin Modin
RW Sami Moilanen
D Tanner Molendyk
C/RW Nicholas Moldenhauer
G Conrad Mölder
RD Austin Moline
F Ondrej Molnar
C Sean Monahan
C Luke Moncada
G Samuel Montembeault
RD Bryce Montgomery
RD Brandon Montour
F LJ Mooney
RD Ian Moore
D John Moore [2]
D Lleyton Moore
RD Lucas Moore
C Oliver Moore
LW Trevor Moore
F William Moore
C Antoine Morand
LD Matthew Morden
C Cody Morgan
LD Étienne Morin
LD Samuel Morin
C Zachary Morin
LW Mitch Moroz
F Vadim Moroz
C/W Ivan Morozov
C Logan Morrison
C Cameron Morrison
C Brad Morrison
RD Kenney Morrison
LD Josh Morrissey
RD Scott Morrow
LD Janis Jerome Moser
RD Simon Motew
LW Tyler Motte
RW Nick Moutrey
LD Jacob Moverare
F Patrick Moynihan
F Danny Moynihan
G Petr Mrazek
F Michal Mrazik
F - Tomas Mrsic
RD David Mudrak
D Mirco Mueller
LD Niilopekka Muhonen
LD Shakir Mukhamadullin
F Timur Mukhanov
G Madden Mulawka
G Teodor Munther
D Luca Münzenberger
LW Yegor Murashev
D Ryan Murphy [2]
D Connor Murphy
C Blake Murray
RD Drake Murray
G Matt Murray
G Matt Murray (1998)
RD Owen Murray
LD Ryan Murray
LD Troy Murray
C Adam Musil
LW Quentin Musty
RW Sasha Mutala
F Nico Myatovic
RD Philippe Myers
C Oleksii Myklukha
RW Wiljami Myllylä
RD Jonathan Myrenberg
LW Jan Mysak
m2


----------



## GFS

*N*
C Bradley Nadeau
RW Josh Nadeau
RW Olivier Nadeau
LD Kristian Nakyva
G Ivan Nalimov
F Max Namestnikov
LC Vladislav Namestnikov
F Harry Nansi
G Tommy Nappier
G Thomas Narmo
C Casper Nässén
C/W Linus Nassen
D David Natny
F Julius Nattinen
LD Evan Nause
F Frank Nazar
F Martin Necas
G Alex Nedeljkovic
LW Jake Neighbours
D Rory Neill
F Logan Neilson
RW Richard Nejezchleb
LW Arkhip Nekolenko
C Brock Nelson
RD Casey Nelson
F Danny Nelson
D Ty Nelson
RW Adam Nemec
RD Simon Nemec
F Jack Nesbitt
RD Tucker Ness
LD Nikita Nesterov
F Viktor Neuchev
C Brett Neumann
RW Arttu Nevasaari
C Alex Newhook [2]
C Reece Newkirk
RW Valeri Nichushkin [2]
D Thimo Nickl
C Theodor Niederbach
LW Jackson Niedermayer
LD Joshua Niedermayer
RW Nino Niederreiter [2] [3]
LD Andrew Nielsen
RD Topi Niemelä
LD Markus Niemeläinen
LW Eero Niemi
LW Matthew Nieto
LW Cristoval Nieves
LD Alexander Nikishin
C Henri Nikkanen
RW Lukas Nikolaj Pettersen Finckenhagen
G Dmitri Nikolayev
C Ilya Nikolayev
D Ilya Nikolayev
LW Ivan Nikolishin
LD Sami Niku
C Felix Nilsson
F Artemi Nizameyev
RW Kirill Nizhnikov
RW Serron Noel
C Nathan Noel
RW Stefan Noesen
RD Nelson Nogier
LD Fred Nord
D Filip Nordberg
RW Niklas Nordgren
RW Noel Nordh
F Viggo Nordlund
D Mattias Norlinder
C Joshua Norris
LD Kim Nousiainen
F Filip Novák
F Pavel Novák
C Tommy Novak
F Melvin Novotny
C Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
LW Jesse Nurmi
RW/LW Markus Nurmi
LD Darnell Nurse
C/W Valentin Nussbaumer
LD Markus Nutivaara
RW Zion Nybeck
RW Alexander Nylander [2]
C William Nylander [2] [3] [5] [6] [7] [8] [9]
G Axel Nyman
RW Jani Nyman
LW/RW Linus Nyman
LW Gustav Nyquist
n1


----------



## GFS

*O*
C Jack O'Brien
F Jake O’Brien
C Jay O'Brien
C Brogan O'Brien
G Matt O'Connor
C/W Chris O’Flaherty
LD Rob O'Gara
RD Reagan O'Grady
LW Michael O'Leary
C/LW Daniel O'Regan
C Ryan O'Reilly (1991) [2]
C/RW Ryan O'Reilly (2000)
LD Ryan O’Rourke
D Calle Odelius
LW Joonas Oden
G Jake Oettinger
LW Aaron Obobaifo
LW/RW Daniil Ogirchuk
D Dmitri Ogurtsov
LW Liam Öhgren
G Andrew Oke
LD Nikita Okhotyuk
D Leon Okonwko Prada [2]
LW Ahti Oksanen
LW/RW Emil Oksanen
LW Yevegni Oksentyuk
LW Oliver Okuliar
RW/C Konstantin Okulov
LW Oskar Olausson
W Sondre Olden
LD Jamie Oleksiak
G Hugo Ollas
LD Adam Ollas-Mattsson
RW/LW Victor Olofsson
LW Viktor Olofsson
C Jacob Olofsson
LD Gustav Olofsson
C Brett Olson
C/RW Kyle Olson
D Tate Olson
LD Anton Olsson (2003)
LD Anton Olsson (2006)
G Eric Olsson
G Luke Opilka
D Valeri Orekhov
D Daniil Orlov
D Dmitri Orlov [2] [3] [4]
C Sam Oremba
F Richard Orgovanyi
F Robert Orr
G Joni Ortio
RD Dmitry Osipov
LW Zack Ostapchuk
C Noah Östlund
G Victor Östman
LD Stepan Ostrovsky
F Veit Oswald
LW Brennan Othmann
RD Ville Ottavainen
LD Xavier Ouellet
G Griffen Outhouse
C Owen Outwater
F Dmitri Ovchinnikov
RD Igor Ozhiganov
F Oliver Ozogany
o1


----------



## GFS

*P*
LW Magnus Paajarvi
RD Brayden Pachal
G Max Paddock
F Jean-Gabriel Pageau
D Ziyat Paigin
RW Lauri Pajuniemi
LW Ondrej Palat
RW Alexander Palchik
LD Danila Palivko
RW Kyle Palmieri [2] [3] [4]
F Petrus Palmu
LW Artemi Panarin
RW Richard Panik [2] [3] [4] [5]
F Kristóf Papp
RW Charlie Paquette
LD Jacob Paquette
F Joonas Paqvalin
RW Terik Parascak
RD Colton Parayko
F Charlie Pardue
C Cédric Paré
RD Zayne Parekh
F Xavier Parent
G Rylan Parenteau
F Maxx Parfitt
D Jarkko Parikka
LW Zach Parise
LD Thomas Parisi
C/F Aidan Park
RD Kalem Parker
RW Michael Parks
G Jackson Parsons
G John Parsons
G Tyler Parsons
C/W Juuso Pärssinen
F Alexander Pashin
C/W Nikola Pasic
RW David Pastrnak
F Sasha Pastujov
LW Michael Pastujov
D Mario Patalakha
C Nolan Patrick [2] [3]
LW/C Luke Patterson
C Riley Patterson
LW Nick Paul
C Nikita Pavlychev
LW Bailey Peach
C Chase Pearson
LW Tanner Pearson
LD Jack Peart
LD Andrey Pedan
F Tyler Peddle
LW Owen Pederson
F Tyler Peddle
RD Andrew Peeke
RW/LW Dallyn Peekeekoot
F Oliver Peer
C/W Senna Peeters
G Wouter Peeters
F Reece Peitzsche
C/RW Matej Pekar
F Juraj Pekarcik
G Ukko Pekka Luukkonen
LD Adam Pelech
LW Jakob Pelletier
LW Alexis Pepin
F Jack Perbix
LD Stuart Percy
W Alexander Perevalov
C/LW Cole Perfetti
G Samu Perhonen
LW Brendan Perlini
C/W Gabriel Perreault
C Jacob Perreault
C Philéas Perrenoud
LW Francis Perron
F Jayden Perron
D Joel Persson
W Ludwig Persson
RD Viktor Persson
LD Scott Perunovich
C Nic Petan
D Sebastian Peter Skoog
D Alex Peters
G Cal Petersen
C Dylan Peterson
C Jacob Peterson
D William Pethrus
F Mikko Petman
F Dominik Petr
F Stas Petrosyan
LW Gleb Petrov
LW Matvei Petrov
F Maxim Petrov
D James Petrovski
F Servac Petrovsky
G Keith Petruzzelli
RW/C Elias Pettersson [2] [3] [4] [5]
D Elias Pettersson
LW Hugo Pettersson
F Lucas Pettersson
D Marcus Pettersson
F Noah Pettersson Askling
RW Oskar Pettersson
LW/C Michael Pezzetta
G Storm Phaneuf
C Alex Pharand
LD Isaak Phillips
RW Ethan Phillips
LD Clayton Phillips [2]
LD Markus Phillips
C Matthew Phillips
RD Owen Phillips
C/W Luke Philp
LD Owen Pickering
D Bryce Pickford
LD Emil Pieniniemi
D Joseph Pierce
W Nick Pierre
F Onni Pietilainen
LD Matteo Pietroniro
F Coy Pighin
D Juho Piiparinen
G Kari Piiroinen
C/W Blake Pilgrim-Edwards
LD Ryan Pilon
LW Simon Pinard
C Francesco Pinelli
C Luca Pinelli
RW Shane Pinto
RD Neal Pionk
C Brandon Pirri
F Teo Pisani
C Rem Pitlick
LW Rhett Pitlick
RD Tory Pitner
C Coulson Pitre
C Kaden Pitre
C Jacob Pivonka
RD Oscar Plandowski
F Max Plante
F Zam Plante
F Karel Plášek
D Alexei Platonov
RW Kyle Platzer
W Sergei Plotnikov
D Dylan Plouffe
C Tomas Pobezal
LW/C German Poddubnyi
RW/LW Vasili Podkolzin [2] [3] [4] [5]
C Ryan Poehling
RD Eric Pohlkamp
G Colton Point
C Brayden Point
RW Emile Poirier
LD Jérémie Poirier
F Justin Poirier
C Matthew Poitras
RD Ville Pokka
LW Brett Pollock
RW Alexei Polodyan
F Prokhor Poltapov
LW Alexander Polunin
C/LW Vasiliy Ponomaryov
Colton Poolman
C Carter Popoff
RW Egor Popov
W Nikita Popugayev
LW Nicholas Porco
F Danila Poroshkov
RD Vojtech Port
G Erik Portillo
C William Portokalis
RW Martin Pospíšil
RW Gustav Possler
F Cullen Potter
LW Samuel Poulin
LD Derrick Pouliot
RW Sam Povorozniouk
RD Eamon Powell
LD Seamus Powell
D Owen Power
F Mathis Preston
D Andrei Pribylsky
LD Caden Price
LD Matej Prcik
C Filip Prikryl
G Cayden Primeau
LW Artturi Prisjaznjuk
RD Chase Priskie
F Egor Privalov
RD Tyler Procious
C Nikolai Prokhorkin
RD Luke Prokop
F Alexei Prokopenko
LW William Proos
LD Brandon Prophet
C Yannick Proske
G Ivan Prosvetov
C Aliaksei Protas
LD Ivan Provorov [2]
RD Ethan Prow
C Aidan Prueter
F Ondrej Psenicka
C Cliff Pu
F Roman Pucek
LD Otto Puhakka
LW/RW Petteri Puhakka
LW Patrik Puistola
RW Jesse Puljujarvi [2] [3] [4] [5] [6] [7] [8]
RW Teemu Pulkkinen
RD Ryan Pulock
RD Kasper Puutio
LD Daniil Pylenkov
LD Roope Pynnönen
D Mark Pysyk [2]
F Jaromir Pytlik
C Mikael Pyyhtiä
p1


----------



## GFS

*Q*
G Nikita Quapp
RD David Quenneville
LW John Quenneville
Adam Quick
C Alan Quine
RW Jack Quinn

*R*
G Antti Raanta
Joseph Raaymakers
RD Darren Raddysh
RW Taylor Raddysh
RD Luka Radivojevic [2]
D Brogan Rafferty
RD Ruben Rafkin
D Jacob Ragnarsson
F Roope Rajala
F Nikita Rakcheyev
C Rickard Rakell
LW Connor Rankin
LD Jasper Rannisto
F Sampo Ranta
D Otso Rantakari
W/C Mikko Rantanen [2]
LD Iivari Räsänen
RD Eemeli Räsänen
C Aapeli Räsänen [2]
F Dmitri Rashevsky
C Victor Rask
LW Adam Raska
G Dayton Rasmussen
C Michael Rasmussen
LW Isaac Ratcliffe
C Joey Ratelle
LD Jack Rathbone
RW Joel Ratkovic Berndtsson
W Ty Rattie
C Aatu Räty [2]
G Scott Ratzlaff
Kyle Rau
C Benjamin Rautiainen
RW/LW Lucas Raymond [2]
F Jamiro Reber
LD Chaz Reddekopp
C Scott Reedy
F Jamieson Rees
D Samuel Regis
RD Alec Regula
RD Ryan Rehill
C Carson Rehkopf
F Lukas Reichel
C Kristian Reichel
F Liekit Reichle
F Alec Reid
LD Mike Reilly
D David Reinbacher
C Mattheo Reinhard
LD Griffin Reinhart [2]
F Max Reinhart
C Sam Reinhart
LW Filip Reisnecker
D Ivan Remezovsky
C Matthew Rempe
RW Borna Rendulic
C Alex Rene Bartakovics
D Dan Renouf
F Ludvig Rensfeldt
F Peter Repcik
C/RW Sebastian Repo
F Cole Reschny
LD Tarmo Reunanen
F Martin Reway
C Peter Reynolds
LD Dakoda Rhéaume-Mullen
D Rhett Rhinehart
C Anthony Richard
LD Guillaume Richard
F Jake Richard
D James Richards
F Ben Riche
C Ellis Rickwood
D Bronson Ride
LW/RW Frantisek Ridzon
RW Tobias Rieder
LD Morgan Rielly [2]
F Yegor Rimashevsky
G Petteri Rimpinen
D Axel Rindell
F Rasmus Rinne
RD Sam Rinzel
LD Jaynen Rissling
RD Rasmus Ristolainen
RW Brett Ritchie
C Calum Ritchie
LW Nick Ritchie
C Nolan Ritchie
F Ryder Ritchie
F Roman Rizvanov
F Massimo Rizzo
RD Colton Roberts
LD Elijah Roberts
D Carter Robertson
LW Jason Robertson
D Matthew Robertson
F Nicholas Robertson
RW Tucker Robertson
C Justin Robidas
C Tristen Robins
LW Brandon Robinson
F Hunter Robitaille
C Théo Rochette
RW Anton Rodin
G Olivier Rodrigue
RW Evan Rodrigues
F Austin Roest
D Benjamin Roger
C/LW Ilya Rogovsky
RW Vinzenz Rohrer
LW Stuart Rolofs
C Ryder Rolston
F Milos Roman
D Chris Romaine
C/RW Anthony Romani
LD Alexander Romanov
RW Jonas Rondbjerg
F Topi Ronni
RW Ty Ronning
C Dylan Roobroeck
F Ryan Roobroeck
LW/RW Isak Rosén
C/RW Jack Roslovic
D Liam Ross
G Roddy Ross
Brad Ross
C Marco Rossi [2]
LW Bennet Rossmy
RW Pavel Rotenberg
F Conner Roulette
C/LW Lukas Rousek
G Cameron Rowe
LW Pier-Olivier Roy
F Joshua Roy
C Nicolas Roy
RW Marc-Olivier Roy
RD Jeremy Roy
LW Kevin Roy
D Eric Roy
F Nikita Rozhkov
F Dylan Rozzi
D Mark Rubinchik
LD Kristians Rubins
C German Rubtsov [2]
F Liam Ruck
F Markus Ruck
RW Timo Ruckdashel
F Igor Rudenkov
RW Rasmus Rudslätt
C Rainers Rullers
RD David Rundblad [2] [3] [4]
C/LW Arttu Ruotsalainen
LW Matt Rupert
D Kieran Ruscheinski
F Zachary Rushton
D Robbie Russo
RW Bryan Rust
LW Rasmus Ruusunen
RW Tuomo Ruutu
C Adam Ruzicka
F Ivan Ryabkin
LD Joakim Ryan
LW Noah Ryan [2]
RW Vladislav Rybakov
LW Kerby Rychel
D Jake Ryczek
LW/C Simon Ryfors
F Alexander Rykov
LD Yegor Rykov
F Martin Rysavy
q1r1


----------



## GFS

*Sa-Sk*
W Brandon Saad [2]
C Antti Saarela
C Aleksi Saarela
F Joona Saarelainen
D Vili Saarijärvi
RD Jack Sadek
LW/C Dylan Sadowy
F Ostap Safin
D Sergei Safin-Tregubov
C Ilya Safonov
F Colby Saganiuk
RW Lukas Sagranden
D Radim Salda
F Eduard Sale
D Otto Salin
C Dante Salituro
LD Santeri Salmela
C/LW Samu Salminen
C/RW Oliver Salo
LD Robin Salo
F Miikka Salomaki
D Elias Salomonsson
LW Samuel Salonen
LD Dylan Samberg
D Jordan Sambrook
LD Dmitri Samorukov
F Mackie Samoskevich
D Ethan Samson
G Ilya Samsonov
D Adam Samuelsson
LD Mattias Samuelsson
RW Henrik Samuelsson
LW Jordan Samuels-Thomas
C/RW Filip Sandberg
LD Jake Sanderson [2]
LW/C Alex Sandhu
C Tyler Sandhu
LD Rasmus Sandin
RD Axel Sandin Pellikka
F Michael Sandruck
G Felix Sandstrom
C Viljam Sandvik
LD Travis Sanheim
RD Steven Santini
F Matyas Sapovaliv
RD Vladislav Sapunov
C Charles Sarault
G Juuse Saros
G Evan Sarthou
LD Matt Sartoris
LW Yu Sato
C Red Savage
RD David Savard
D Yegor Savikov
F Sergei Savinov
C Samuel Savoie
LW Carter Savoie
F Matthew Savoie [2]
G Zachary Sawchenko
F Gracyn Sawchyn
F Lucas Sawchyn
LD Teddy Sawyer
F James Scantlebury
Reece Scarlett
LD Carter Schade
D Matt Schaefer
LW Reid Schaefer
G Adam Scheel
C Mark Scheifele
RD Thomas Schemitsch
C Brayden Schenn [2] [3] [4]
F Florian Schenk
RW Nikita Scherbak
C Ian Scherzer
RW Bennett Schimek
C Wyatt Schingoethe
C Nick Schmaltz
D Jordan Schmaltz
RC Matt Schmalz
G Akira Schmid
F Cameron Schmidt
D Connor Schmidt
RD Roman Schmidt
C Nate Schnarr
RD Braden Schneider
F Elias Schneider
RW Alex Schoenborn
LW Jordan Schroeder [2] [3] [4]
F Maddox Schultz
C Brayden Schuurman
LW Jaden Schwartz [2]
RW Kay Schweri
RW Cole Schwindt
G Ian Scott
F Tanner Scott
C Eli Sebastian
LD Donovan Sebrango
RD Sam Sedley
LD Christoffer Sedoff
LD Ronan Seeley
RW Alessandro Segafredo
C Tyler Seguin
RD Moritz Seider [2] [3]
C Dawson Seitz
C Eetu Selanne [2]
F Leevi Selänne
LD Jesper Sellgren
F Ethan Semeniuk
RW Matthew Seminoff
G T.J. Semptimphelter
C Beckett Sennecke [2]
RW Zachary Senyshyn
C/LW Jesse Seppälä
LD Peetro Seppälä
RW Yegor Serdyuk
LD Mikhail Sergachev
RW Aleksei Sergeev
D Malte Setkov
RD Damon Severson
F Bulat Shafigullin
F Mikhail Shalagin
F Maxim Shalunov
G Alexis Shank
F German Shaporev
LD Magomed Sharakanov
C Yegor Sharangovich
D Damir Sharipzyanov
C Alexander Sharov
LD Zachary Sharp [2]
D Will Sharpe
W Nikita Shashkov
F Jayson Shaugabay
W Andrew Shaw
C Mason Shaw
C Brandon Shea
C Riley Sheahan
F Alexander Shen
F Pavel Shen
RW Kole Sherwood
F Dmitri Sheshin
G Igor Shestyorkin
G Ventsislav Shingarov
LW Hunter Shinkaruk
C Vadim Shipachyov
C Artem Shlaine
W Braylon Shmyr
C Nicholas Shore
C Devin Shore
C Igor Shvyryov
F Yegor Sidorov
RW Deven Sideroff
D Blake Siebenaler
D Ryan Siedem
D Jonas Siegenthaler
LD Duncan Siemens
RD Grayden Siepmann
F Elliot Sigrell
C Dylan Sikura
RW Jakob Silfverberg
F Grant Silianoff
LD Joonas Sillanpää
C/W Cole Sillinger
C David Silye
C Landon Sim
LD Dimitri Simashev
F Pavel Šimek
G Diego Simeoni
F Dominik Simon
F Xavier Simoneau
LW Kasper Simontaival
F Cooper Simpson
G Kent Simpson
G Michael Simpson
D Dmitry Sinitsyn
F Semyon Sinyatkin
RW/C Brenden Sirizzotti
C Samuel Sisik
LD Colby Sissons
RW Colton Sissons
G Dylan Silverstein
D Calle Sjalin
LD Pontus Sjalin
W/C Albert Sjöberg
LD Gustav Sjoqvist
D Oliwer Sjostrom
F Linus Skager
LD Will Skahan
F Noel Skarby
G Jakub Skarek
RD Hunter Skinner
W Jeff Skinner [2]
G Stuart Skinner
LD Brady Skjei
G Vsevolod Skotnikov
D Daniil Skvortsov
s1


----------



## GFS

*Sl-Sz*
F Juraj Slafkovsky [2] [3]
C Landon Slaggert
W Simon Slavicek
LD Jaccob Slavin
RW/C Kirill Slepets
LW Anton Slepyshev [2]
C Grayden Slipec
Adrian Sloboda
F Jakin Smallwood
LD Jonathan Smart
F Ty Smilanic
RD Yegor Smirnov
LW Denis Smirnov
LW Colton Smith
RW Craig Smith [2]
W Givani Smith
W Hunter Smith
C Jack Smith
LD Jackson Smith
G Jake Smith
G Jeff Smith
C Nathan Smith
C Ryan Smith
D Tarin Smith
LD Ty Smith
C Will Smith
RW Devante Smith-Pelly
G Alexander Smolin
W/C Cameron Snow
C Jimmy Snuggerud
D Daniil Sobolev
C Carl Söderberg
D Ludvig Soderberg
G Arvid Soderblom
C/W Elmer Söderblom
RW Johan Södergran
LW Tim Söderlund
D Victor Soderstrom
G Linus Soderstrom [2]
G Mads Sogaard
D Sebastian Soini
F Daniil Sokolka
F Yegor Sokolov
RW/LW Dmitry Sokolov
D Stian Solberg
D Ilya Solovyov
F Zach Solow
C Otto Somppi
C Theo Sonestedt
LD Andong Song
LW Marcus Sorensen
RW Nick Sorensen
C Maxim Sorkin
G Ilya Sorokin
RW Nikita Soshnikov
LD Oleg Sosunov
RD Carter Sotheran
RW Matthew Soto
C Justin Sourdif
C Tomas Soustal
D Spencer Sova
C Tyler Soy
LW Calle Spaberg Olsen
D David Spacek
F Michael Spacek
RD Jack Sparkes
G Garret Sparks
F Mateu Spath
RW Blake Speers
C Anthony Spellacy
RD Jordan Spence
F Malcom Spence [2]
D Matthew Spencer
C Cole Spicer
C/W Yegor Spiridonov
C Ryan Spooner
RW Daniel Sprong
RD Ryan Sproul
RW Jan Sprynar
RW Cam Squires
LD Lucas St. Louis
F Ryan St. Louis
D Marko Stacha
LD Riley Stadel
LD Nathan Staios
C Matt Stajan
F Jakub Štancl
C Logan Stankoven
G Carl Stankowski
D Hoyt Stanley
LD Logan Stanley
C Brett Stapley
D Lev Starikov
F Matheas Stark
RW Stepan Starkov
RD Troy Stecher
C Sam Steel
RD Liam Steele
RW Oskar Steen
LW/C Tyler Steenbergen
C Alexander Steeves
C/RW James Stefan
C Chase Stefanek
D Kirill Steklov
F Ivar Stenberg
F Michael Stenberg
C Otto Stenberg
C Kevin Stenlund
LD Devante Stephens
C Mitchell Stephens
RW Karl Sterner
G Jonas Stettmer
C Nolan Stevens [2]
C Keegan Stevenson
D/LW Mackenze Stewart
F Liam Stewart
C/RW Matthew Stienburg
RW Chase Stillman
LD Riley Stillman
C Victor Stjernborg
G Anthony Stolarz
RW Mark Stone
RW Brady Stonehouse
C/LW Riley Stotts
LD John Stout
RW Brett Stovin
F Charlie Stramel
C Hunter Strand
F Antonio Stranges
LW Simon Stransky
LD Andrew Strathmann
F Elias Straume Vante
RD Maxim Strbak
LW Zack Stringer
C Dylan Strome [2] [3]
LW Matthew Strome
RW Ryan Strome
LW William Strömgren
RW Malte Strömwall
LD Jayden Struble
C Ryan Struthers
C Jack Studnicka
LW Jakob Stukel
C Nico Sturm
C Tim Stützle [2]
F Harry Styf
C Helmer Styf
D Hugo Styf
RD Jordan Subban
G Malcolm Subban
G Tomas Suchanek
G Vladislav Sukhachyov
C/W Santeri Sulku
D Kelly Summers
C Julius Sumpf
F Arvid Sundin
RW Oskar Sundqvist
RW Oliver Suni
LW Aydar Suniev
LD Jimi Suomi
C Tuomas Suoniemi
LD Cameron Supryka
F Yegor Surin
RW Maksim Sushko
F Nikita Susuyev
C/LW Pius Suter
RW Riley Sutter [2]
C Lukas Sutter
F Oliver Suvanto
C/W Alexander Suvorov
LW Alexander Suzdalev
C Ryan Suzuki
C Nick Suzuki
F Fyodor Svechkov
RW Andrei Svechnikov [2]
LW Yevgeni Svechnikov
G Niklas Svedberg
LD Victor Svedberg
Lukas Svejkovsky [2]
LW Filip Sveningsson
C Joel Svensson
C Andrei Svetlakov
D David Svozil
LD Stanislav Svozil
F Michal Svrcek
W/C James Swan
C Austen Swankler
F Mac Swanson
LD Graham Sward
G Jeremy Swayman
LD Jacob Sweeney
C Alex Swetlikoff
G Jordan Switzer
F Vladimir Sychyov
F Adam Sykora
RW Marcus Sylvegård
RD Gabriel Sylvestre
LD Vladislav Syomin
G Lucas Szyszka
s2


----------



## GFS

*T*
C Jonas Taibel
D Mathieu Taillefer
RD Niklas Talvikunnas
C/LW Aarne Talvitie
LW Adam Tambellini
C Alexis Tanguay
F Kirill Tankov
C/W Kristian Tanus
G Roope Taponen
RW Vladimir Tarasenko [2] [3]
G Daniil Tarasov
F Makai Tarjamo
F Oliver Tarnstrom
LW Tomas Tatar
C John Tavares
C Joel Teasdale
F Ivan Telegin
F Sasha Teleguine
LW/RW Oscar Tellström
F Cole Temple
F Niclas Tenhovuori
LW Michal Teply
F Yuri Terao
F Teuvo Teravainen [2]
LD Eero Teräväinen
G Logan Terness
C Carey Terrance
C/RW Troy Terry
F Antonio Tersigni
F Nikita Tertyshny
RW Natan Teshome
C Luca Testa
G Carl Tetachuk
LD Keoni Texeira
C Alexandre Texier
LD Shea Theodore
C/W Christopher Thibodeau
C Akil Thomas
C Robert Thomas
RD Ben Thomas
RD Jack Thompson
G Logan Thompson
RW Tage Thompson
RD Lassi Thomson
Tyce Thomson
G Anson Thornton
D Hudson Thornton
RD Dalton Thrower
LD Henry Thrun
LW Drayton Thunder Chief
LD Jiri Tichacek
RW Tuukka Tieksola
F Thomas Tien
C Chris Tierney
LW Frederik Tiffels
G Henrik Tikkanen
RD Adam Tilander
LW Dmytro Timashov
RD Conor Timmins
LD Matthew Timms
G Troy Timpano
LW Dovar Tinling
LD Jarred Tinordi
RW Owen Tippett
C Vladimir Tkachev
F Brady Tkachuk
LW Matthew Tkachuk [2]
LW Vladimir Tkachyov
F German Tochilkin
RW Tyler Toffoli [2] [3] [4] [5]
LW Makar Tokarev
RW Sergei Tolchinsky
C Cam Tolnai
G Atte Tolvanen
RW Eeli Tolvanen [2] [3]
C David Tomasek
C Philip Tomasino
G Matej Tomek
LW - Tobias Tomik
D Nino Tomov [2]
C Dominic Toninato
LW Luke Toporowski
C Kyle Topping
RW Daniel Torgersson
F Oliver Torkki
F Matic Török
RW Alexei Toropchenko
RW/LW Jacob Tortora
D Djibril Toure
LD Jordan Tourigny
RD Miguel Tourigny
F Teddy Townsend
LW Brayden Tracey
RW Herman Traff
LW Edgars Treijs
C Travis Treloar
C/LW Yakov Trenin
F Gleb Trikozov
LW Bogdan Trineyev
LW Bobby Trivigno
C Vincent Trocheck
D Edwin Tropmann
F Parker Trottier
RD Jacob Trouba
D William Trudeau
C Alexander True
LW Scout Truman
LD Jacob Truscott
LD Nikita Tryamkin
W/C Sean Tschigerl
LW Luke Tuch
RW Alex Tuch
LD Tyler Tucker
LW Riley Tufte
G Nikita Tulikov
C Oliver Tulk
C Tyler Tullio
F Samu Tuomaala
D Antti Tuomisto
C Alex Turcotte [2]
C Dominic Turgeon
W Jerry Turkulainen
RW Eetu Tuulola
W - Ryan Tverberg
D Jonny Tychonick
LD Jonathan Tychonick
T.J. Tynan
LD Jarret Tyszka
F Pavel Tyutnev
LW Kirill Tyutyayev
t1


----------



## GFS

*U*
C Kai Uchacz
D Cal Uens
RD Ryan Ufko
G Richard Ullberg
G Linus Ullmark
LW Cole Ully
F Felix Unger Sörum
F Tuomas Uronen
C Ilya Usov
G Kirill Ustimenko
LD Toni Utunen
F Atte Uusikartano

*V*
LD Urho Vaakanainen
G Mason Vaccari
D Veeti Vainio
LW Kalle Väisänen
LD Veeti Väisänen
LD Ondrej Vala
RW Reid Valade
F Yannik Valenti
F Adam Valentini
G Noa Vali
D Rinat Valiev
D Juuso Valimaki
LD Juuso Valimaki
C Curtis Valk
LD Giovanni Vallati
C Robin van Calster
D Jackson van de Leest
F Finn van Ee
LW Liam Van Loon
C Brendan van Riemsdyk
F Ties van Soe
LW Owen Van Steensel
LW Jack Van Volsen
LW Marek Vanacker
D Mitchell Vande Sompel
F Vilho Vanhatalo
G Vitek Vanecek
LW Thomas Vanek
D Alexis Vanier
D Tommy Vannelli
C Shane Vansaghi
LW Pavel Varfolomeyev
G Andrei Vasilevskiy
LD Valeri Vasiliev
F Vyacheslav Vasilyev
RD Sami Vatanen
F Frank Vatrano
G Adam Vay
G Veini Vehviläinen [2]
LD Xavier Veilleux
C Lukas Vejdemo
C Joseph Veleno [2]
LW Maxim Velikov
C Carter Verhaeghe
D Keaton Verhoeff
LW Antonin Verreault
LW Daniil Vertiy
LW Kristian Vesalainen
LW Jimmy Vesey
F Petter Vesterheim
LW/RW Roope Vesterinen
RD Saku Vesterinen
RW Linden Vey
F Markus Vidicek
C Evan Vierling
C Gabriel Vilardi
LD Artyom Vilchinsky
D Topias Vilen
RD Jozef Viliam Kmec
F Nathan Villeneuve
RD William Villeneuve
F Sandis Vilmanis
G Emil Vinni
F Yegor Vinogradov
G Zakhar Vinogradov
F Paul Vinzens
LD Matt Virgilio
F Savin Virk
LD Eemil Viro
C/W Jere Virolainen
C Patrik Virta
C Santeri Virtanen
RW Jake Virtanen [2] [3] [4]
G Mark Visentin
G Daniel Vladar
LD Alex Vlasic
F Alexey Vlasov
C/LW Ty Voit
LW Nolan Volcan
LW/RW Alexander Volkov
C Jack Van Volson
D Parker Von Richter
C Mikhail Vorobyov
C/W Dmitriy Voronkov
W Will Vote
RD Nathan Vouardoux
LW/RW Daniil Vovchenko
W Jakub Vrana
G Joseph Vrbetic
LD Michael Vukojevic
C Oskar Vuollet
G Semyon Vyazovoy
u1v1


----------



## GFS

*W*
LW Austin Wagner
RW Chris Wagner
C Fabian Wagner
C Anton Wahlberg
F Max/Joel Wahlgren
RW Oliver Wahlstrom [2]
LW Garrett Wait
LD Daniel Walcott
F Sammy Walker
LW Nathan Walker
G Tyler Wall
LD William Wallinder
F Lucas Wallmark
G Jesper Wallstedt
LD Jake Walman
RD Reilly Walsh
F T.J. Walsh
LW Kieron Walton
F Jing Wang
F Mathew Ward
RD Noah Warren
D Marshall Warren
LW Brendan Warren
C Keean Washkurak
C Carl Wassenius
F Braidy Wassilyn
F Liam Watkins
LW Austin Watson
Jamal Watson
RW Spencer Watson
F Jasper Weatherby
G Scott Wedgewood
D Mackenzie Weega
C Alex Weiermair
F Danny Weight
LD Saige Weinstein
F Ethan Weir
RD Jace Weir
LW Tyler Weis
RD Andy Welinski
G Dylan Wells
C Alexander Wennberg
LD Zachary Werenski
C Lukas Wernblom
RD Filip Westerlund
F Marcus Westfält
C Carson Wetsch
RD Mitch Wheaton
F Zachary Wheeler
D John Whipple
G Jackson Whistle
C Colin White
RD Gavin White
C Jaeger White
F Nicolas Whitehead
C William Whitelaw
D Cameron Whynot
RW Ozzy Wiesblatt
F Orca Wiesblatt
D Mikael Wikstrand
RD Bode Wilde
D Tom Willander
F Dustin Willhoft
C Brian Williams
F Finlay Williams
RW Josh Williams
RW Jagger Williamson
C Joey Willis
F Jeremy Wilmer
LD Adam Wilsby
RW Tom Wilson
C Ryan Winterton
C Mike Winther
RW Zaccharya Wisdom
F Zayde Wisdom
C Jake Wise
F Kieran Witkowski
LD Eddie Wittchow
LD Christian Wolanin
G Dustin Wolf
G Joseph Woll
G Simon Wolf
C Nicholas Wong [2]
C Trevor Wong
RW Tyler Wong
RD Jett Woo
D Jonas Woo
RD Kyle Wood
F Matthew Wood
LW Miles Wood
LW Logan Wormald
C Luke Woodworth
LD Mark Woolley
LD Parker Wotherspoon
G Sebastian Wraneschitz
F Shane Wright [2] [3] [4]
G Chase Wutzke
w1


----------



## GFS

*X*
LD Arber Xhekaj
LW Florian Xhekaj

*Y*
F Brayden Yager
RD Carter Yakemchuk
C Bogdan Yakimov
LD Alexandr Yakovenko
RW Nail Yakupov [2] [3]
F Raul Yakupov
C/LW Kailer Yamamoto
LW Dennis Yan
F Chase Yanni
RW Jonathan Yantsis
LW/RW Yaroslav Yapparov
D Albert Yarullin
RD Alexander Yelesin
Demid Yeremeyev
LD Oleg Yevenko
LD Nikita Yevseyev
RW Jesse Ylonen
F Chase Yoder
LD Cam York
LW Aiden Young
F Hong Yu Wang
LD Zach Yuen
F Danila Yurov
W Danil Yurtaykin

*Z*
D Libor Zabransky
F Patriks Zabusovs
C/LW Pavel Zacha [2]
F Filip Zadina [2]
LD Nikita Zadorov
F Vit Zahejsky
C Oleg Zaitsev
RD Nikita Zaitsev
F Lucas Zajic
LD Yegor Zamula
G Ryan Zapolski
C Connor Zary
F Matvei Zaseda
F Dmitri Zavgorodniy
D Luke Zazula
LD Jakub Zboril
RD Sergey Zborovskiy
C Trevor Zegras [2]
LD Olen Zellweger
C Mark Zengerle
C Simon Zether
C Alexander Zetterberg
C/RW Fabian Zetterlund
LW Hugo Zetterlund
C Alexander Zhabreyev
LW Damir Zhafyarov
LW Daniil Zharkov
C Danny Zhilkin
LD Bogdan Zhilyakov
F Valentin Zhugin
G Maksim Zhukov
LD Daniil Zhuravlyov
C Mika Zibanejad
F Adam Zidlicky
C Brodie Ziemer
RW Koehn Ziemmer
LD Kristaps Zile
C Elias Zimmerman
LD Micheal Zipp
LW Pasquale Zito
F Adam Zlnka
Anton Zlobin
C Dmitriy Zlodeyev
F Zigmund Zöld
F Bill Zonnon
D Luka Zorko
RD Artyom Zub
D Patryk Zubek
LW Jason Zucker [2]
x1y1z1


----------



## waitin425

How long did this take you? Wow.....thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## GFS

waitin425 said:


> How long did this take you? Wow.....thanks for all your hard work!



Thanks, it's been an ongoing project since 2020.


----------



## Evgeny Oliker

anyone know when the ISS draft rankings come out?

Their 2021 rankings came out on June 9. I dont see any for 2022 yet. Strange?


----------



## SimGrindcore

It is out.









ISS is hanging up their skates — RINKNET


After over 20 years of providing quality, independent scouting services throughout the hockey industry, we at ISS have decided this is the best time to hang up our skates. We would like to thank Dennis MacInnis, founder of ISS and the hundreds of scouts who have worked hard for many years to prov




www.isshockey.com


----------



## CanadienShark

This is an absolute monstrosity.


----------



## Drew311

For fantasy purposes, would like to hear some input on forward prospects just on the cusp of making the NHL who could have significant impacts this season, other than prospects taken in the top 5ish. I have Quinn, Drury, Pelletier on my list. Anyone else?


----------



## GeorgeLeafer12

Keep on eye on this 2026 draft eligible Japanese prospect Takanobu Hiraga.
has 11 goals and 19 points this season in 8 games for Ontario Hockey Academy U17

Last season highlights :





----


----------



## czech

GeorgeLeafer12 said:


> Keep on eye on this 2026 draft eligible Japanese prospect Takanobu Hiraga.
> ...



Draft 2025 eligible?


----------

